# Insurance helps pay for gym



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure if it's been mentioned at all or lately, but for those of you with health insurance, look into any kickbacks for gym membership or weight loss help. We pay all this money, might as well get some of it back. A local gym was running a special in July here. Rest of the year for $199 and my insurance will reimburse me for up to $186 a calender year. So I pretty much got free membership til January. Saw on the news other insurance companies have to reimburse for Dr fees and even food if it is for weight loss. Don't know many other details or which insurances. I think as long as you have a certain bmi score or weight related illness/disabilities, you can get reimbursed. I am pretty excited you have started at the gym, yay! Lol I have 100 lbs to lose to get back to my target/healthy weight.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I had heard about insurance paying for gym memberships. I joined Planet Fitness because it is affordable and not intimidating to a newbie... now I'm addicted to working out! It's a great way to start my day.

Sometimes if you work for a bigger company they may have a company gym that you can use. My mom used to do that on her lunch hour. Or some times if they don't have their own gym, they may pay for your membership elsewhere.

But I agree, we pay so much for our insurance, we may as well take full advantage of any benefits offered!


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

apologies, but the system is broken. Many gyms have had to increase their rates to subsidize these plans under Obamacare - healthy people have to pay extra for unhealthy people to pay less...not how insurance is supposed to work.


----------

